# Counter Strike Condition Zero Problem! Please Help!



## nagarjun_424 (Jun 29, 2005)

I have a problem with my CSCZ Installation! I am able to install the first CD successfully. But, when prompted to install the second CD and I do so, I am asked to press the OK button. But, I get an error sound and there is some "source pathname" that I am supposed to fill up?

At first I thought it was a problem with my graphics card and tried it on my friends gaming PC but the same happened!

Someone please let me know as to what I must do to install the game!

Thanks!


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 29, 2005)

now cmon why d heck u think itz grafix issue....its simply bad installation

i never had tis prob as though i hv its dvd

cheers


----------



## cvvikram (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey even i had the same problem....So tried with differet set of CD's worked.Most probably the culprit will be the CD_Writer. Which does bad installation copy.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jun 30, 2005)

I had this problem too.
My solution: Dont let the Cd to autorun. Instead, explore the Cd and run CZeroSetup.exe. This works fine. If it is allowed to autoplay, Setup.exe is run which does not recognize the 2nd CD.


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Jul 1, 2005)

*Thanks hells_fury!*

Thanks hells_fury your trick worked! But I dont have the CD key. Is it possible for you to give me a CD key?


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 1, 2005)

You asking for a CD key means that you have a pirated copy. Please refrain from asking help in case of pirated games.

As your problem has been solved and to prevent this thread from degenerating into a CD key trading point, I am locking it.

If you want it re-opened, PM me or any other mod with suitable reason.


----------

